

K&R&You - A Tribute to Dennis Ritchie - Derferman
http://kandrandyou.org/

======
Derferman
Hey guys, this is a project I put together last night. I thought it would be
great to gather photos and stories about the impact of K&R on your life as a
programmer. So if you have a second, snap a photo with your copy of K&R.
Upload via <http://kandrandyou.org/submit>. If you don't have tumblr (which
I'm assuming most of you don't) you can post your image in this thread or send
me an email at kyle.j.conroy+kandr@gmail.com

~~~
wink
You should write this contact info/means of upload somewhere prominent on the
site.

~~~
Derferman
I updated the front page with a large "SUBMIT YOUR K&R STORY HERE" button. My
contact info is on the /submit page. Thanks for the feedback.

------
pwelch
This is a great idea and all of the submissions look great. Thanks for putting
this together.

------
Sindisil
Thanks for doing this.

